# 6 month old nubian



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Low quality... She's a year old now

NW KS J-T Ranch Goats


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Is she a year in that photo? I know you're going to need a better pic for critique. If she's a year there, she's awful small.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

No she was 6 months in this picture. I figured I needed a better one... She's sol hard to take a picture of though!


NW KS J-T Ranch Dairy Goats


----------

